# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Maailman pisin bussi

## jtm

Tälläistä ketjua en vielä köytänyt niin ajattelin laittaa ja saadaan varmasti hyvät keskustelut aikaan  :Smile: 

Itsestäni kuitenkin tuntuu, että vastaavaa ei tulla ikinä näkemään suomen teillä. Ei taida edes HSL ottaa koekäyttöönkään. Turhan suuri suomeen.

http://matkailu.fi.msn.com/t%C3%A4ll...30-metri%C3%A4

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tälläistä ketjua en vielä köytänyt niin ajattelin laittaa ja saadaan varmasti hyvät keskustelut aikaan 
> 
> Itsestäni kuitenkin tuntuu, että vastaavaa ei tulla ikinä näkemään suomen teillä. Ei taida edes HSL ottaa koekäyttöönkään. Turhan suuri suomeen.
> 
> http://matkailu.fi.msn.com/t%C3%A4ll...30-metri%C3%A4


Mielenkiintoinen vehje! Juu, ei noita  Suomessa nähdä. Ei ole tarpeeksi kysyntää (eihän meille hankita yksöisniveliäkään  :Very Happy:  ) ja tuon ajoreitit täytyisi tarkkaan harkita, sillä harvassa on ne tiet ja risteykset, joihin tuo mahtuu.

Tuskin sitä Saksassakaan paljoa nähdään. Tuohan on suunnattu lähinnä Etelä-Amerikan markkinoille.

Olisihan tuollaisella komea ajella  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ... harvassa on ne tiet ja risteykset, joihin tuo mahtuu.


Mahtumisen puolesta kriittisimmät paikat taitavat sittenkin olla varikot korjaamotiloineen + useat pysäkit ja terminaalit. Itse reiteillä on yleensä vain jokunen liikenteenjakaja tai vastaava, jota mahdollisesti joudutaan "hieman säätämään". 13-metriset ja sitä pidemmät jäykät (ei-nivelelliset) ajoneuvot ovat selvästi niveliä (yksi- tai useampinivelisiä) kömpelömpiä kääntymään ahtaissa paikoissa. Toki nivelilläkin (joissa ei ole muita kääntyviä pyöriä kuin etupyörät) on tietty taipumus oikoa, mutta sillä ei ole ratkaisevaa merkitystä tässä vertailussa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mahtumisen puolesta kriittisimmät paikat taitavat sittenkin olla varikot korjaamotiloineen + useat pysäkit ja terminaalit.


Tuolla taiteilemaan Kampin terminaaliin.  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

Olen sitä mieltä, että tuollainen vehje voitaisiin ottaa testattavaksi vaikkapa ensi talvena Tampereen linjoille 16 ja 30, jolloin nähdään, onko niistä ratikan korvikkeeksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tästäkin uutisesta täytyy todeta, että varsin yksinkertainen päättely osoittaa, ettei ehkä kannata kiusata bussin myyjiä tuomaan bussiaan tänne kokeiluun.

Suomessa on todettu, että bussiliikenteen optimi on telibussi. Nivelbussi on kalliimpi suhteessa suorituskykyyn ja kokeillut tuplanivelbussit vielä kalliimpia (kokeiltu on Jokerilla). Ratikka taas on todettu bussia edullisemmaksi, joten kun se on edullisempi kuin telibussi, ja tuplanivelbussi on kalliimpi kuin telibussi, tuplanivel ei voi olla kilpailukykyinen ratikan kanssa.

Toinen merkittävä harha on, että näistä pitkistä busseista puhutaan aina sellaisella matkustajatiheydellä, joka ei tule Suomessa kysymykseen. Yksinkertainen kysymys: meneekö 12-metriseen bussiin 120 henkilöä? Kun ei mene, miten 30-metriseen voisi mennä 300 henkilöä? Kuten kuvista nähdään, tämä 30-metrinen bussi on käytännössä 3 peräkkäin kytkettyä 9-metristä bussia. Todennäköisesti kapasiteetti on parhaimmillaan kahden telibussin verran. Hinta lienee samaa luokkaa kuin Hessin 25-metrisellä hybridillä. Sillä tällaisen bussin on oltava hybridi, jotta saadaan vetäviä kääntyviä pyöriä. Arvaan, että tämän superbussin hinnalla saa 4 telibussia, joiden elinikä ja käyttökulut ovat superbussia paremmat.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olen sitä mieltä, että tuollainen vehje voitaisiin ottaa testattavaksi vaikkapa ensi talvena Tampereen linjoille 16 ja 30, jolloin nähdään, onko niistä ratikan korvikkeeksi.


Se kokeilu tuskin venyisi turhan pitkäkestoiseksi...

----------


## Mikle

> Tästäkin uutisesta täytyy todeta, että varsin yksinkertainen päättely osoittaa, ettei ehkä kannata kiusata bussin myyjiä tuomaan bussiaan tänne kokeiluun.
> 
> Suomessa on todettu, että bussiliikenteen optimi on telibussi. Nivelbussi on kalliimpi suhteessa suorituskykyyn ja kokeillut tuplanivelbussit vielä kalliimpia (kokeiltu on Jokerilla). Ratikka taas on todettu bussia edullisemmaksi, joten kun se on edullisempi kuin telibussi, ja tuplanivelbussi on kalliimpi kuin telibussi, tuplanivel ei voi olla kilpailukykyinen ratikan kanssa.


Eihän tosiaan tuollaisen kehitystyö mikään uutinen enää ole. Nyt vaan vehje taitaa olla sen verran valmis, että uskaltavat hieman paukutella henkseleitään. :Very Happy: 
Mä olen kuitenkin vahvasti sitä mieltä, että tietynlaista potentiaalia tuossa on ja ehkä johonkin meikäläisen Jokerin kaltaiselle linjalle jopa kokeilemisen arvoinen. Tosin tarkkaan harkittuja väyliä tämäkin tarvitsisi liikkuakseen. Mainoslauseista huolimatta ei tuolla käytännössä keskustoihin voi olla koeajoja lukuunottamatta asiaa. Eiköhän se ole selvä, että ratikka on silti järkevämpi, jos maltetaan tarkastella kustannusta ja hyötyä tarpeeksi pitkällä aikavälillä. Mutta kuitenkin. 




> Toinen merkittävä harha on, että näistä pitkistä busseista puhutaan aina sellaisella matkustajatiheydellä, joka ei tule Suomessa kysymykseen. Yksinkertainen kysymys: meneekö 12-metriseen bussiin 120 henkilöä? Kun ei mene, miten 30-metriseen voisi mennä 300 henkilöä?


Tuo ilmoitettu 256 hlö kuulostaa sekin kyllä aika suurelta. Ehkä mittauksessa on käytetty Tokion metroihin tottuneita japanilaisia? :Very Happy: 
Mutta kapasiteettia jää sittenkin jos ajatellaan sen vetävän suomalaisittain paremmin vaikka 200 matkustajaa. Tai 180. 




> Sillä tällaisen bussin on oltava hybridi, jotta saadaan vetäviä kääntyviä pyöriä. Arvaan, että tämän superbussin hinnalla saa 4 telibussia, joiden elinikä ja käyttökulut ovat superbussia paremmat.


Sähkömoottorit tuota näyttäisi kuskaavan juu. Sinänsä ihan nykyaikaista tekniikkaa myös voiman tuotantopuolella, kun sanovat dieselin lisäksi käyvän myös kaasulla. Ja akkujen varassa kuulemma kulkee noin 10km(lieneekö suoralla tiellä ilman stoppeja vai miten?). Siltikään kulkuvastus ei kumipyörävehkeeksi ihan jumalaton voi olla tai sitten niillä on käytössä älyttömän tehokkaat akut :Very Happy:  

Mutta eliniästä ja käyttökuluista on paha sanoa, koska kyseessähän on tässä vaiheessa vielä proto. Sen kulut varmasti on tässä vaiheessa suuret ja eiköhän siinä ole lastentautejakin. Aivan kuten uudessa kiskokalustossakin. Mutta jos tuota saadaan kaupaksi niin eiköhän tuotetta saada parannettua käyttöominaisuuksiltaan. 
Pahoittelen taas esimerkkiäni rahtikalustosta, mutta muutama vuosi sitten ruotsalaiset ottivat koekäyttöön 30 metrisen, 11-akselisen ja 90 tonnisen puunkuljetusyhdistelmän. Hankinta- ja käyttökustannukset tietysti on aika paljon suuremmat kuin perusyhdistelmässä ja koeliikenteessäkin on tarkkaan rajatut liikennöitävät reitit. Liikenneturvallisuus ei poikkea perinteisistä puuyhdistelmistä ja kuljettajat kertovat sen olevan jopa vakaampi, johtuen mm.paremmin toteutetusta jarruvoiman jaosta. Aika hyvä saavutus kun huomioidaan nämä paljon mainostetut pohjoiset erityisolomme, jotka jaamme isolta osin ruotsalaisten kanssa.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4JSo9TKvJ0

Eliniästä ja käyttökuluista vielä. Tähän toki liittyy myös ylläpidon taso. jos tuollainen vehje ajetaan 4 vuodessa loppuun niin tulee varmasti todella kalliiksi. Ehkä 10, jopa 15 vuotta tähtäimenä kattaisi kustannuksia hieman paremmin? Eikä niiden neljän telibussinkaan käyttökustannukset kovin pienet ole ja superdösää ajamaan riittänee kerralla vain 1kpl kuljettajia.

Mutta käytännön pullonkauloja varmasti tuossa riittää ja kun muistetaan, että jos joku vehje toimii hyvin Keski-Euroopassa tai jossain Riossa niin se ei todellakaan sieltä suoraan toimi Suomen talvessa. Varmasti jo auton käsittely vaatii talvella ihan eri metkut, suoritusarvot varsinkin akuilla ajettaessa on jotain muuta kuin Dresdenissä ja tekniikkakin vaatisi tod.näk. ruuvausta talvitestien jälkeen.
Loppuun todettakoon edelleen, että kritiikistä huolimatta näen potentiaalia tässä vehkeessä jos kauppa lähtee käymään. Saa nähdä mistäpäin maailmaa löytyy rohkea proto-operaattori.

----------


## jtm

En kyllä nää pienintäkään järkeä ottaa Tampereelle edes koekäyttöön tuollaista mitä Ultrix ehdotti. Ja jos vaikka helsingissä otettaisiin esim. Jokerille koekäyttöön niin itse katsoisin ainakin kenen sinne rattiin laskisin. En ihan ketä tahansa päästäisi tuommoisen rattiin  :Laughing:

----------


## TommiM

Ensimmäiset liukkaat ja toi olis joko jumissa tai poikittain haarlan mäessä. Ihan turhaa niitä edes tuoda kokeiltavaksi jos yksinivelisetkään ei toimi. Änkyröitäkään ei saataisi riisuttua aseista, kun heidän muistinsa on valitettavan lyhyt (saati että heitä edes oikeasti jaksaisi kiinnostaa koko asia).

----------


## ultrix

> En kyllä nää pienintäkään järkeä ottaa Tampereelle edes koekäyttöön tuollaista mitä Ultrix ehdotti.





> Änkyröitäkään ei saataisi riisuttua aseista, kun heidän muistinsa on valitettavan lyhyt (saati että heitä edes oikeasti jaksaisi kiinnostaa koko asia).


No ainakin niitä änkyröitä voitaisiin aika ajoin muistuttaa näpäyttävänä vastauksena sillä, että miksi moninivelbussi ei ole raitiovaunun korvike.

----------

